# Two red headed brothers



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kiegan...


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

The pics are gorgeous -- I love the reds!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

liljaker said:


> The pics are gorgeous -- I love the reds!


Thanks so much. We love them too.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Murphy's hair is amazing. Was Dugan their dad?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to respond, but yes, Dugan (Palmares Elegant Lion of Judah) is their Daddy.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They're both lovely! Murphy has a remarkable coat, and what sweet faces! I always think they look honest, or earnest...tugs on my heartstrings anyway. My Indy has that same expression


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I always find that the boys have the kindest expressions. I hear you!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

handsome boys!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Murphy and Kiegan are so beautiful. You seem to have a special "place" for your boys. My boy Coco was really a love, too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!!

I am a total softie for the boys. There is just something about their attitude and devotion that melts me. I love my girls, but the boys own my heart.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree about the boys. I love my girl, but there's nothing like a boy to adore his human mommy!

Your red brothers are stunning. Murphy's lush coat is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, they're just beautiful. Do you stud at 2 yrs or do you wait longer? I'm planning ahead, you see, for an addition to our pack next spring....... :biggrin: I'm mostly teasing, but I really am planning ahead.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I am a total softie for the boys. There is just something about their attitude and devotion that melts me. I love my girls, but the boys own my heart.


I agree! Boys are just...easier somehow.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Kloliver said:


> Oh, they're just beautiful. Do you stud at 2 yrs or do you wait longer? I'm planning ahead, you see, for an addition to our pack next spring....... :biggrin: I'm mostly teasing, but I really am planning ahead.


Once their testing is completed at two, wee allow them to be used, but only to approved bitches, and she must also be tested. We have some exciting breedings planned over the next few years!!


----------

